# No alla violenza sulle donne.08.03.2108



## Frithurik (8 Marzo 2018)

Sorridi donna
sorridi sempre alla vita
anche se lei non ti sorride.
Sorridi agli amori finiti
sorridi ai tuoi dolori
sorridi comunque.
Il tuo sorriso sarà
luce per il tuo cammino
faro per naviganti sperduti.
Il tuo sorriso sarà
un bacio di mamma,
un battito d’ali,
un raggio di sole per tutti.

:kiss: Auguri.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2018)

Grazie


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Sorridi donna
> sorridi sempre alla vita
> anche se lei non ti sorride.
> Sorridi agli amori finiti
> ...


 grazie


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2018)

Se ti prendessero, 
e ti tenessero abbastanza 
per farmi rivedere quella faccia 
forse verrei a sapere 
il tuo nome. 

Potrei smettere di chiamarti "Il violentatore" 
e cominciare a chiamarti John Luke o Paul. 
Voglio che il mio odio diventi grande e pieno. 

Se ti trovassero potrei prendere 
quelle palle salde e rosse e tagliarle 
separatamente, sotto lo sguardo di tutti. 
Ho già previsto cosa farei 
per un'uccisione appagante, una fine morbida lenta. 

Prima di prenderei a calci dritto forte con uno stivale, 
e ti guardarei schizzare subito e senza freno, 
viscere di una rosa sanguinante. 

Poi, 
ti taglierei la lingua. 
Non potresti bestemmiare, nè urlare. 
Solo un viso di dolore parlerebbe 
per te, la tua ignoranza crassa. 

Terzo, 
cosa dici se ti cavassi quei dolci 
occhi bovini con le lame dei vetri 
su cui mi hai fatto stendere? O meglio spararti 
a bruciapelo nel ginocchio, dove pare che 
la rotula si frantumi all'istante? 

Ora ti immagino, 
le dita che si strofinano il sonno 
da quegli occhi vivi e ciechi, mentre io mi alzo senza pace. 
Ho bisogno del tuo sangue sulle mani. Voglio ucciderti 
con pistole, stivali e vetri. 
Voglio chiavarti con dei coltelli. 

Vieni da me, vieni da me, 
Vieni a morire qui disteso, accanto a me. 

Dal libro: LUCKY ---- Di : Alice Sebold

http://il-volo-della-mente-d.blogau...-non-si-puo-tenere-sotto-chiave-alice-sebold/


----------

